# A slice of life



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

'We're All Gonna Die - 100 meters of existence'


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow. :clap:


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

It's like a really cool form of people watching.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

MaxPower said:


> It's like a really cool form of people watching.


I've got my faves.


----------

